
Verizon buys AOL for $4.4B – May. 12, 2015 - brandonlipman
http://money.cnn.com/2015/05/12/investing/verizon-buys-aol/
======
brandonlipman
This blew my mind at first until I thought about all of the media properties
that AOL has. Verizon probably already has large Ad spend on sites similar to
these this just makes it more cost effective.

